# Errol Spence ranked #7 WW by Ring Magazine



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

List now


Kell Brook
Amir Khan
Keith Thurman
Shawn Porter
Timothy Bradley
Danny Garcia
Errol Spence
Jessie Vargas
Dmitri Viktorovich

Konstantin Ponomarev

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/welterweight


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Those Welterweights better watch out for Spence, he is very big for his weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I thought this was premature, and it still probably is. Then I asked who would be the alternatives? Robert Guerrero, Aaron Martinez, Keith Bizer, Chris Algieri, Jessie Vargas? I would put Lamont Peterson above Spence if Peterson fights at the full 147 limit.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It is a little bit premature but he will prove his worth next year. Most exciting prospect for me.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Why is Pacquaio rated so highly?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Why is Pacquaio rated so highly?


He should honestly be #1 imo. Why would I rate him harshly because he lost to TBE? The only person above him would be Bradley and Pacquiao beat him twice. Brook is third behind those 2.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *I thought this was premature, and it still probably is. Then I asked who would be the alternatives? *Robert Guerrero, Aaron Martinez, Keith Bizer, Chris Algieri, Jessie Vargas? I would put Lamont Peterson above Spence if Peterson fights at the full 147 limit.


I was like this with Golovkin and the p4p rankings. I'm a big fan of GGG but hadn't really thought of putting him in the top 10. However with some top names losing or retiring I can't think of _that _many names I'd put above him.

Good news for Errol though. I'm excited about how his career will pan out. Khan is too high though. Bradley should surely be above him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I was like this with Golovkin and the p4p rankings. I'm a big fan of GGG but hadn't really thought of putting him in the top 10. However with some top names losing or retiring and. Can't think of _that _many names I'd put above him.
> 
> Good news for Errol though. I'm excited about how his career will pan out. Khan is too high though. Bradley should surely be above him.


Yeah agreed on everything there. You find yourself asking if the ranking is too high but struggle to find anybody to replace them. The second half of the p4p list is starting to look like that with guys like Terrance Crawford in it :yep.

The best thing about this ranking is that it'll make other WW's want to fight him now. He was getting turned down a lot in the past .


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The best thing about this ranking is that it'll make other WW's want to fight him now. He was getting turned down a lot in the past .


Because he is in the ring ranking? I doubt that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Because he is in the ring ranking? I doubt that.


I've seen other fighters like Thurman say that he's just a prospect and not ranked at WW. I doubt Thurman fights him still, but somebody who wants to enter the top 10 like Devon Alexander or Andre Berto would step up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've seen other fighters like Thurman say that he's just a prospect and not ranked at WW. I doubt Thurman fights him still, but somebody who wants to enter the top 10 like Devon Alexander or Andre Berto would step up.


Honestly if some guys didnt want to fight Spence before (because of money or whatever) do you really think now they see him in the ring ranking and say oh yes now I fight him?
Alexander or Berto would fight him if the money is right. I really doubt they would care too much about getting in to the top 10 in the ring rankings.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't have him top ten but he aint far off. He just needs a top ten contender to fight to prove his worth there really.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sammy Vasquez should jump Spence if he beats Martinez


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I've seen other fighters like Thurman say that he's just a prospect and not ranked at WW. I doubt Thurman fights him still, but somebody who wants to enter the top 10 like Devon Alexander or Andre Berto would step up.


Berto KO :hey


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah agreed on everything there. You find yourself asking if the ranking is too high but struggle to find anybody to replace them. The second half of the p4p list is starting to look like that with guys like Terrance Crawford in it :yep.
> 
> The best thing about this ranking is that it'll make other WW's want to fight him now. He was getting turned down a lot in the past .


I hope so, there's some fantastic match ups in that list.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Honestly if some guys didnt want to fight Spence before (because of money or whatever) do you really think now they see him in the ring ranking and say oh yes now I fight him?
> Alexander or Berto would fight him if the money is right. I really doubt they would care too much about getting in to the top 10 in the ring rankings.


It was high risk and low reward. Now that reward has risen a little from a merit and accolade point of view.



Windmiller said:


> Sammy Vasquez should jump Spence if he beats Martinez


I agree with that one


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah agreed on everything there.* You find yourself asking if the ranking is too high but struggle to find anybody to replace them. *The second half of the p4p list is starting to look like that with guys like Terrance Crawford in it :yep.
> 
> The best thing about this ranking is that it'll make other WW's want to fight him now. He was getting turned down a lot in the past .


Kinda' like the WBC having Szpilka at HW #8 . :rolleyes - But you do have to factor-in the level of past opposition.

So who do you rank higher: I guy that faced everyone in the top-ten and lost once or twice, or a guy who is undefeated, looks like a monster prospect, but hasn't fought ANYONE yet in the top ten? Fuckiff I know.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I think it's deserved right at #10


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/welterweight


For comparison, the Boxrec rankings at 12/16/2015:
1. Pacquiao
2. Brook
3. Thurman
4. Bradley
5. Khan
6. Porter
7. Garcia
8. Peterson
9. Vargas
10. Spence
11. Mulovhedzi 
12. Avanesyan
13. Ali
14. Orozco 
15. Mikhaylenko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> For comparison, the Boxrec rankings at 12/16/2015:
> 1. Pacquiao
> 2. Brook
> 3. Thurman
> ...


Maybe it's not premature at all. ESPN has it http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12496067/division-division-rankings-welterweight


Pacquiao
Bradley
Thurman
Brook
Khan
Porter
Garcia
Ali 
Spence 
Vargas


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

There are only two things that controversial to me on that Ring List:
1.) Pacquiao not being ranked 1. Though, that comes down to weighing past accomplishments versus what you believe would happen tomorrow, IMO. 
2.) Chaves being ranked. His draw with Timmeh is a year old and he hasn't had a significant win eÌ¶vÌ¶eÌ¶rÌ¶ since his fight with Ismael El Massoudi


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He should honestly be #1 imo. Why would I rate him harshly because he lost to TBE? The only person above him would be Bradley and Pacquiao beat him twice. Brook is third behind those 2.


I see Kell, Thurman, Khan and Porter beating Manny. I'd put Amir at 50/50. Crawford does to Manny what TBE couldn't/wouldn't do: KHTFO.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

How? He's beaten absolutely nobody.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny said:


> How? He's beaten absolutely nobody.


Who would you replace him with? The last few guys he's beaten weren't that good, but they were ranked by different organizations. Chris Van Heerden was the IBF international champion and was top 5 by the IBF. So Spence is creeping into contender mode.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Ring magazine rankings are non-sensical:

Kell Brook #1 
YES Brain
YES Chin
YES Heart

Amir Kahan #3 
NO Brain
NO Chin
NO Heart


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wig said:


> Ring magazine rankings are non-sensical:
> 
> Kell Brook #1
> YES Brain
> ...


If Khan has anything (aside from speed) it's heart. He's proven that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The division is pretty bad at the moment, so of course you'll end up with a prospect like Spence in the top 10.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I see Kell, Thurman, Khan and Porter beating Manny. I'd put Amir at 50/50. Crawford does to Manny what TBE couldn't/wouldn't do: KHTFO.


Khan, Thurman, and Porter all get beat by Pacquiao, even this washed up version of him.

Brook makes it interesting, same with Crawford.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Khan, Thurman, and Porter all get beat by Pacquiao, even this washed up version of him.
> 
> Brook makes it interesting, same with Crawford.


Mate I know you want to believe this so it boosts JMM's status but Manny can no longer compete at the elite level.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Artur Beterbiev clearly is the best rising prospect.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Artur Beterbiev clearly is the best rising prospect.


Idk if that's all what the award is about. Though I'm kinda confused at what the award comprises of. Which prospect accomplished or rose their stock the most that year? Jermall Charlo was the only one to win a title. Though Spence probably rose his stock/profile with fans the most. Fans got to see him fight 4 times with 4 KOs. 3 times as a co-main event. Beterbiev has shown the most potential early in his career though.

Unfortunately for Beterbiev, he'll get knocked out by Kovavlev whenever they fight :sad5


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Mate I know you want to believe this so it boosts JMM's status but Manny can no longer compete at the elite level.


Not at all, friend. I just don't think much about Thurman and Porter. And all it takes is one good shot on Khan.

Manny is past it for sure, and is nothing like he was some years ago, but today's Welterweights aren't shit. None of them are elite fighters.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk if that's all what the award is about. Though I'm kinda confused at what the award comprises of. Which prospect accomplished or rose their stock the most that year? Jermall Charlo was the only one to win a title. Though Spence probably rose his stock/profile with fans the most. Fans got to see him fight 4 times with 4 KOs. 3 times as a co-main event. Beterbiev has shown the most potential early in his career though.
> 
> Unfortunately for Beterbiev, he'll get knocked out by Kovavlev whenever they fight :sad5


Its just about hype. They try to hype Spence as the next great fighter. The next ATG. I mean he gets compared to ATG fighters all the time when he fights.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Its just about hype. They try to hype Spence as the next great fighter. The next ATG. I mean he gets compared to ATG fighters all the time when he fights.


there is absolutely no proof whatsoever that spence has solid punch resistance.

he could easily be a vivian harris who also had an excellent skill set to to along with his power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Its just about hype. They try to hype Spence as the next great fighter. The next ATG. I mean he gets compared to ATG fighters all the time when he fights.


True and I think that is unfair to Spence. He's a very good prospect, but it's not right to put expectations on him that he probably won't be able to fill


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> True and I think that is unfair to Spence. He's a very good prospect, but it's not right to put expectations on him that he probably won't be able to fill


Well somebody has to be the next established 147 champ, he's in the mix to do it, if they start matching these welterweights it will be a great time for the division and the one that comes out on top will be a worthy champion


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Well somebody has to be the next established 147 champ, he's in the mix to do it, if they start matching these welterweights it will be a great time for the division and the one that comes out on top will be a worthy champion


yeah I definitely think that Spence can come out on top of the division. I think it's a little quick for NBC to constantly be comparing him to SRL and Mayweather.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Artur Beterbiev clearly is the best rising prospect.


hard to call someone who will be 31 in a month a rising prospect.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> hard to call someone who will be 31 in a month a rising prospect.


Or someone with almost no concept of defense.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> hard to call someone who will be 31 in a month a rising prospect.


They're moving him faster than Spence, hence rising prospect. Its not based on the age but the competition faced in the amount of time he turned pro to now.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

This shows you exactly how garbage Ring has become. I say this as a fan of Spence and a believer in his heir apparent status, but this makes no sense...

This dude is fighting a huge chunk of his fights ABOVE WW, yet gets ranked at WW because that is where he HOPES to EVENTUALLY fight? Where he is willing to fight if he has a long camp? WTH? Why couldn't/didn't Josh Clottey just face cans at SWW/LMW then claim to be a top 10 WW? He will lose the weight if a fight is good enough.

This dude is ranked Top 10 without facing one named fighter in the division? Well regarded named fighters littering the division, but he hits the big time due to fighting who? Can someone tell me the fight that put him in the top 10? I keep thinking it is just because he is a huge WW backed by a hot promotional outfit. Or that the Cold War is allowing fighters to hold rankings without actually facing their peers. 

How does this BS work? Boxing media... Man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


and another one

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/14461974/errol-spence-jr

*Prospect of the year: Welterweight Errol Spence Jr.*


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that picture of Spence's puffy nipples (no ****) looks like he has gynecomastia, which is a side-effect of roiding. :think

*Looks up more pictures*

...And :yikes


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, that picture of Spence's puffy nipples (no ****) looks like he has gynecomastia, which is a side-effect of roiding. :think
> 
> *Looks up more pictures*
> 
> ...And :yikes


I must be roiding also


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, that picture of Spence's puffy nipples (no ****) looks like he has gynecomastia, which is a side-effect of roiding. :think
> 
> *Looks up more pictures*
> 
> ...And :yikes


I'd be more surprised if he WASN'T roiding.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I must be roiding also


Didn't you also post Pacquiao's bacne as suspicious, or are fighters that you don't like the only ones that are suspicious? I have a friend that gets bacne and chestne, but he's also not a top 10 fighter in the world.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Didn't you also post Pacquiao's bacne as suspicious, or are fighters that you don't like the only ones that are suspicious? I have a friend that gets bacne and chestne, but he's also not a top 10 fighter in the world.


bacne is a much less common trait to have than puffy nipples. The only people I know with severe bacne are teenagers and people on steroids.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wow, that picture of Spence's puffy nipples (no ****) looks like he has gynecomastia, which is a side-effect of roiding. :think
> 
> *Looks up more pictures*
> 
> ...And :yikes


If Messer ever sees that photo, he'll dump Chauncy Welliver and be sucking on Errol Spence's tits in no time.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

We aren't seriously talking about the size of this guys nipples....:rofl
I'm ok with top 15, but top 10, not yet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Sammy Vasquez should jump Spence if he beats Martinez


The current rankings right now are http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/welterweight


Brook
Pacquiao
Khan
Bradley
Thurman
Porter
Garcia
Ali
Spence
Mikhaylenko

I think both of our lists would look different than that, but where would you place Vasquez now?

I'd probably go

Pacquiao
Bradley
Brook
Thurman
Porter
Khan
Garcia
Ali
Vasquez 
Spence


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like Spence. The kid has the goods. Got my dad to watch him, he's getting back into boxing now with the PBC on network and basic cable channels. Dad likes him too. For a guy who followed boxing closely in the 80s and 90s to be impressed, it tells me something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

CHB Rankings

*Welterweight (147lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Manny Pacquiao
2. Tim Bradley
3. Keith Thurman
4. Danny Garcia
5. Kell Brook
6. Amir Khan
7. Shawn Porter
8. Sadam Ali
9. Lamont Peterson
10. Diego Chaves
11. Sammy Vasquez
12. Chris Algieri
13. Erroll Spence
14. Jesse Vargas
15. Konstantin Ponomarev


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

JeffJoiner said:


> I really like Spence. The kid has the goods. Got my dad to watch him, he's getting back into boxing now with the PBC on network and basic cable channels. Dad likes him too. For a guy who followed boxing closely in the 80s and 90s to be impressed, it tells me something.


seriously? PBC got your old man back into Boxing?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

I like Spence, but that ranking is laughable.

The dude has literally not fought anyone of note AND a huge percentage of his fights are on such such notice that he isn't even within the WW limit. I guess now you get to fight at 150ish and get ranked beating cab drivers and make weight when your hype train has enough steam.

Spence will do great things, but this ranking shows just how corrupt the game is.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Spence clearly 'roiding. Being given a free pass because he's American.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> bacne is a much less common trait to have than puffy nipples. The only people I know with severe bacne are teenagers and people on steroids.


The only people I know with puffy nipples are females :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Spence is class, but he does get hit quite a bit when he's trying to get his offense going doesn't he?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> seriously? PBC got your old man back into Boxing?


A little bit. He cut HBO and Showtime a few years ago. It had been a while since my dad asked me "did you see that fight the other day?" but it has happened twice with PBC cards. And I know he's watched a couple of cards I told him would be good, the Spence fight included.

He's not nearly the fan he was when I was a kid, but it is nice talking boxing with the old man again.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> A little bit. He cut HBO and Showtime a few years ago. It had been a while since my dad asked me "did you see that fight the other day?" but it has happened twice with PBC cards. And I know he's watched a couple of cards I told him would be good, the Spence fight included.
> 
> He's not nearly the fan he was when I was a kid, but it is nice talking boxing with the old man again.


Pretty similar to my dad. He still has HBO/Sho but he is in his mid 60s and never up late enough to watch their cards. I do love when I get texts from him about boxing considering he introduced me to it all.

This was the text I got from him on Sunday: 
"Watched the Garcia fight. Wasn't impressed with Garcia until the final 30 seconds of the 12th round. If he ever fought Mayweather it would be boring"

Pretty astute for someone that is basically a passer by at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Spence is class, but he does get hit quite a bit when he's trying to get his offense going doesn't he?


Yeah which is something I hope he improves upon in the future. I always said that defensively and footwork wise he needs to be more like Lara and Lara needs to be more like him on offense.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Pretty similar to my dad. He still has HBO/Sho but he is in his mid 60s and never up late enough to watch their cards. I do love when I get texts from him about boxing considering he introduced me to it all.
> 
> This was the text I got from him on Sunday:
> "Watched the Garcia fight. Wasn't impressed with Garcia until the final 30 seconds of the 12th round. If he ever fought Mayweather it would be boring"
> ...


Nice. I know what you mean. My dad got me into the sport, too, and it's great to talk fights with him again. Didn't realize how much I missed it.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

How is Amir Khan 3rd without having fought or beat any cunt on that list?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Errol Spence: Until I Prove It In Ring, Hype Is All Just Speculation*
http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-i-prove-it-ring-hype-all-just-speculation--103369
Errol Spence Jr. is genuinely thankful for all the praise he has received throughout the early stages of his professional boxing career.

Everyone from anonymous message-board posters to Floyd Mayweather Jr. himself has predicted great things for the hard-hitting, undefeated welterweight prospect. The powerful southpaw still hasn't allowed any of the hype to inflate his head.

The 26-year-old Spence is well aware that despite his impressive record (19-0, 16 KOs), he has to prove himself in the ring against a higher level of opposition than he has faced since he made his pro debut in November 2012.










The DeSoto, Texas, native expects that process to begin Saturday night. That's when the 2012 Olympian will be showcased against former WBO junior welterweight champion Chris Algieri (21-2, 8 KOs) in the main event of an NBC broadcast scheduled to begin at 8:30 p.m. ET from Barclays Center in Brooklyn.

"I appreciate it a lot," Spence told BoxingScene.com. "It's an honor for people to mention me as the next great boxer. It shows what a lot of people see in me, that I have great skills and a lot of potential. But I have a lot of great people around me, great family and friends who keep me grounded, and just keep my feet on the ground and help me stay focused.

"I don't really worry about it too much because at the end of the day I still have to prove what people say about me, that I'm the next great boxer. I still have to go in there and prove it. Until you prove it, it's all speculation."

Saturday's telecast will begin with a scheduled 12-round bout that'll pit Poland's Krzysztof Glowacki (25-0, 16 KOs), the WBO cruiserweight champion, against Steve Cunningham (28-7, 13 KOs, 1 NC), a two-time former cruiserweight champion from Philadelphia.

http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-i-prove-it-ring-hype-all-just-speculation--103369?print_friendly=1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Current rankings are.

Kell Brook
Manny Pacquiao
Amir Khan
Timothy Bradley
Keith Thurman 
Shawn Porter
Danny Garcia
Errol Spence
Jessie Vargas
Dmitry Mikhaylenko 
I disagree with his ranking right now. I'd put Spence at 10 behind Vargas and Sammy Vasquez. We'll see where he goes after this Saturday.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Current rankings are.
> 
> Kell Brook
> Manny Pacquiao
> ...


Those are woeful rankings. Don't see an argument for Brook being first - his resume is massively poor and he has one good win. No idea how Khan is ahead of Bradley, Thurman, Porter or Garcia at welterweight. Spence is behind Vargas for now. Thats a shit ranking, gotta be Rings?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Those are woeful rankings. Don't see an argument for Brook being first - his resume is massively poor and he has one good win. No idea how Khan is ahead of Bradley, Thurman, Porter or Garcia at welterweight. Spence is behind Vargas for now. Thats a shit ranking, gotta be Rings?


yep it's Ring :yep and I agree with you on all of that except I think Khan can be ranked above Porter and possibly Garcia.

Porter's best wins are Alexander and Broner while Khan has Alexander and Algieri at 147. There isn't much separating them. Both struggled to beat Joel Diaz.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Welterweight is definitely the uppest-hill climb it's been at for awhile, which sucks. Pac could still cream everyone and the guy is basically 100 in fighting years.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yep it's Ring :yep and I agree with you on all of that except I think Khan can be ranked above Porter and possibly Garcia.
> 
> Porter's best wins are Alexander and Broner while Khan has Alexander and Algieri at 147. There isn't much separating them. Both struggled to beat Joel Diaz.


Porter fought a better version (or at least a less damaged version) of Alexander though, thats enough to edge it for me. He also destroyed Paulie and beat Diaz conclusively in a rematch so he has a little more depth - but I agree its not a massive gulf between them.

Garcia's 147 resume is Guerrero, Paulie and Peterson whch is better than Khans. I guess if you felt Peterson won then you could put Khan ahead of him and thats fair enough.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence should be top ten but Vargas should be above him for now, or until he beats Chris friday


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Porter fought a better version (or at least a less damaged version) of Alexander though, thats enough to edge it for me. He also destroyed Paulie and beat Diaz conclusively in a rematch so he has a little more depth - but I agree its not a massive gulf between them.
> 
> Garcia's 147 resume is Guerrero, Paulie and Peterson whch is better than Khans. I guess if you felt Peterson won then you could put Khan ahead of him and thats fair enough.


yeah I don't mind Porter being above Khan, but it is close.

And I had the Peterson fight a draw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He's arrived :happy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Its official, Spence has evolved into ESJ

I love how he fixed the fighting of the backfoot issues

Seems he will do well against outside fighters, very good at smothering, but unlike Shawn Porter, he's very crisp and accurate and doesn't smother himself too much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722083885136289793


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah which is something I hope he improves upon in the future. I always said that defensively and footwork wise he needs to be more like Lara and Lara needs to be more like him on offense.


Spence has damn good defense.

Stop acting like you've been in the ring because it is obvious you have not.


Flea Man said:


> Spence clearly 'roiding. Being given a free pass because he's American.


American get no free passes in boxing...our fighters have to constantly move up to take challenges while foreigners get to duck....hide...and juice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Spence has damn good defense.
> 
> Stop acting like you've been in the ring because it is obvious you have not.
> 
> American get no free passes in boxing...our fighters have to constantly move up to take challenges while foreigners get to duck....hide...and juice.


bruh chill out. I'm arguably the biggest Spence fan on this forum. I'm not going to ignore his faults though or his weaknesses. That's how you get complacent and how you lose. I've seen the Lomachenko people make this same mistake.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't care what Spence is ranked at WW, I see his as a serious threat to anyone there, already.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> bruh chill out. I'm arguably the biggest Spence fan on this forum. I'm not going to ignore his faults though or his weaknesses. That's how you get complacent and how you lose. I've seen the Lomachenko people make this same mistake.


To say Spence has poor defense or is easy to hit is plain crazy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> To say Spence has poor defense or is easy to hit is plain crazy.


Nobody said that.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> Nobody said that.


They say he is "hittable"...whatever that means.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> To say Spence has poor defense or is easy to hit is plain crazy.


Spence doesn't have bad defense. With his type of style, he is going to get hit occasionally. He hasn't fought the best opponents at WW, so I'm trying to look at his fights now and project how he'll do against the elites. I think he'll be fine, but against the bigger punchers and guys who can counter, he needs to be defensively aware.

Sometimes it feels like he relies solely on his power and strength. He'll have to be smarter vs Thurman and Brook. Spence doesn't move his head much which has two sides to it. The bright side is that he's always in position to punch and generate power similar to Kovalev. The negative is that his opponent will know where he's head is at and he'll be vulnerable while punching. Spence utilizes his feet to quickly pivot and step away and he blocks and parries with his gloves pretty well to negate his stationary head.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence doesn't have bad defense. With his type of style, he is going to get hit occasionally. He hasn't fought the best opponents at WW, so I'm trying to look at his fights now and project how he'll do against the elites. I think he'll be fine, but against the bigger punchers and guys who can counter, he needs to be defensively aware.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like he relies solely on his power and strength. He'll have to be smarter vs Thurman and Brook. Spence doesn't move his head much which has two sides to it. The bright side is that he's always in position to punch and generate power similar to Kovalev. The negative is that his opponent will know where he's head is at and he'll be vulnerable while punching. Spence utilizes his feet to quickly pivot and step away and he blocks and parries with his gloves pretty well to negate his stationary head.


Spence moves his head quite well if you pay attention....or know how to.

If you think Spence relies solely on his power and strength, you don't know what you're looking at...or what you're talking about...maybe both.

Spence doesn't square himself up like Kovalev does ALL THE TIME...Spence stays small and at an angle at all times.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

noslackgiven said:


> Spence moves his head quite well if you pay attention....or know how to.
> 
> If you think Spence relies solely on his power and strength, you don't know what you're looking at...or what you're talking about...maybe both.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> Spence moves his head quite well if you pay attention....or know how to.
> 
> If you think Spence relies solely on his power and strength, you don't know what you're looking at...or what you're talking about...maybe both.


I've paid attention to all 20 of his fights and several of his amateur fights. He doesn't really move his head much. Like I said, he usually relies on other forms of defense in order to keep him in position to punch.

And I didn't say that he relies solely on his power/strength *all of the time*. He's very skilled and can cut off the ring extremely well and has a pretty good eye for distance. Also his ring generalship is probably his best attribute. He forces everybody to fight his fight.

I want to see improvements in him though where when the fight isn't dictated by him and his opponent can handle his power, he'll still be able to come out on top.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I've paid attention to all 20 of his fights and several of his amateur fights. He doesn't really move his head much. Like I said, he usually relies on other forms of defense in order to keep him in position to punch.
> 
> And I didn't say that he relies solely on his power/strength *all of the time*. He's very skilled and can cut off the ring extremely well and has a pretty good eye for distance. Also his ring generalship is probably his best attribute. He forces everybody to fight his fight.
> 
> I want to see improvements in him though where when the fight isn't dictated by him and his opponent can handle his power, he'll still be able to come out on top.


He moves his head better than anybody at 147 now that Floyd is gone.

ALL fighters can improve...not just Errol Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

noslackgiven said:


> He moves his head better than anybody at 147 now that Floyd is gone.
> 
> ALL fighters can improve...not just Errol Spence.


I think Kell Brook has better headmovement than Spence. Bradley moves his head more than him, but his headmovement puts him off balance often.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Kell Brook has better headmovement than Spence. Bradley moves his head more than him, but his headmovement puts him off balance often.


hahahahaha

Fuck outta here.

Kell Brook and Bradley get hit way more than Spence.


----------

